# BBS RS, are there lug seats oem like ball/sphereical or conical?, please help



## h8ted ek (Jan 24, 2007)

*BBS RS, are the lug seats oem like ball/sphereical or conical?, please help*

as title states. Ive been running oem 12 x 1.5 spherical/ball lug nuts for a few months. and wanted to know if those lugs are suited for the bbs rs wheels, I thought they came stock on early 90's vw's and so i thought i could run with oem lug nuts and since they are short aswell. I have some aftermarket ones but they are long.

IF they are intended to use with conical lugnuts. can someone direct me to a set of lug/lock nuts that are short enough for the center caps.

Thanks, any info would happily appreciated.
































_Modified by h8ted ek at 10:24 AM 7-3-2007_


----------



## h8ted ek (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: BBS RS, are there lug seats oem like ball/sphereical or conical?, please help (h8ted ek)*








anyone know this or no


----------



## h8ted ek (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: BBS RS, are there lug seats oem like ball/sphereical or conical?, please help (h8ted ek)*

the lugs nuts that are meant for the BBS RS, should they be conical lug nuts?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

There are soooo many variation of RS's it's impossible to say. Some came ball, some came conical, some came as factory options, some came as aftermarket.
Have them inspected carefully to find out.


----------



## h8ted ek (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

interesting, thanks, I will go ahead and take the wheels off and double check them again.
yeah thanks for taking your time, wanted to hear what other people have to say.


----------

